# OT: I'm going to New York tomorrow



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Quick, where should I go??? Yes it's my first time.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

What do you want to do? Party, Shop, or just be a pain. LOL?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Hit up the NBA store and get your self a Iverson Jersey.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

rucker park followed by hot dogs at nathans


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Husstla said:


> Hit up the NBA store and get your self a Iverson Jersey.


The waiting list is out of control Husstla, 200 people are already on the waiting list.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Talib Kweli is opening for Soulive in Times Square on Thursday... apparently tickets are still available. I might go to that but my brother is hard to convince.

I would like to know what some good cheap CD stores are, though. As for partying, I'm gonna be with my mom & brother so I don't think I'll be hitting the clubs lol.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

You definitely gotta go to Manhattan and just look around. What else you wanna do. Shopping?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Hit up all the big landmarks. Times Square, Empire State Building, Central Park, Ground Zero..

The Knicks are playing at home Wed. Maybe you could catch a Knick game if you want.

I recommend this restaraunt right near MSG on 7th street. Mustang Sally's I think it's called. My Dad takes me there all the time because his friend owns the place. Burgers are awesome. 

Other than that, good luck navigating the city and have fun.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Watch Vince Carter playing in NJ!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> You definitely gotta go to Manhattan and just look around. What else you wanna do. Shopping?


Yeah, especially for the boxing day sales ... any reccomendations? Also, know any good CD stores?



Real said:


> Hit up all the big landmarks. Times Square, Empire State Building, Central Park, Ground Zero..
> 
> The Knicks are playing at home Wed. Maybe you could catch a Knick game if you want.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the food reccomendation, I'll definitely make it a point to check it out. And yeah I was thinking about hitting up the Knicks game but it's sold out (I'm not surprised).


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Since you'll already presumably be pretty deep downtown you might as well head to canal street. You can visit China town and Little Italy because they are right near each other. That means a ****load of places to eat and all the bootleg movies, exsclusive sneakers, and other random apparell you can ever want. Plus theres a clothing shop called "Yellow Rat *******" that has a lot of dope clothing you'd probably be hard faught trying to locate anywhere else.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Canal street is good for shopping. For CD's, you must got to J.R. Music and Computer World, you probably get whatever you want.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea canal street is a great place, you can find pretty much anything there.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, especially for the boxing day sales ... any reccomendations? Also, know any good CD stores?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the food reccomendation, I'll definitely make it a point to check it out. And yeah I was thinking about hitting up the Knicks game but it's sold out (I'm not surprised).


If your really interested in going you can definately get tickets with absolutely 0 problem from the scalpers that stand outside of msg. Most of the time the tickets are discounted anyways so you'll end up paying less than you would anyways.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> Canal street is good for shopping. For CD's, you must got to *J.R. Music and Computer World*, you probably get whatever you want.


They are the best for electronics.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sweet, thanks for all the suggestions. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, for anyone who cares, I got back today and had an awesome ~3 days in NY. Times Square is retardedly amazing, although the M&M's store was a huge disappointment. YRB was dope, picked up a hoodie there. Also, CD prices are so much cheaper than up here, at least for underground albums, so I picked up a few of those. And we tried getting tickets to the Knicks game but it was impossible with a $20/ticket budget lol.

Oh, and I FINALLY ate at TGI Fridays, and it completely blew my mind. Also had my first White Castle burger, and I went through a bunch of streets I'd only heard of in rap songs. Definitely plan on going back.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

What do you think of white castle?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Husstla said:


> What do you think of white castle?


Overrated, to be honest. But then again I wasn't really hungry, I'd just eaten but I had to go for the novelty of it. TGI Fridays was as good as it looks in the commercials though, I'm gonna try getting them to come to Canada.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Well, for anyone who cares, I got back today and had an awesome ~3 days in NY. Times Square is retardedly amazing, although the M&M's store was a huge disappointment. YRB was dope, picked up a hoodie there. Also, CD prices are so much cheaper than up here, at least for underground albums, so I picked up a few of those. And we tried getting tickets to the Knicks game but it was impossible with a $20/ticket budget lol.
> 
> Oh, and I FINALLY ate at TGI Fridays, and it completely blew my mind. Also had my first White Castle burger, and I went through a bunch of streets I'd only heard of in rap songs. Definitely plan on going back.


Yay Bud, I glad you had a good time! Watch out for those White Castle burgers, that is instant ex-lax. :lol:


----------

